# Hellgate London: Suche Multiplayer-Möglichkeit



## iceboy3 (20. Januar 2011)

*Hellgate London: Suche Multiplayer-Möglichkeit*

Hi Leute!


Ich suche seit langer Zeit einen Emulator, Patch oder was auch immer um Hellgate London endlich wieder im Multiplayer spielen zu können! Leider hat Flagship ja schon vor langer Zeit die Server abgedreht *heul*. Jetzt meine große Frage:

Kennt irgendwer irgendeine Möglichkeit, Hellgate London wieder im Multiplayer zu spielen? Egal ob LAN, Online oder was auch immer...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

Lg Ice


----------



## iceboy3 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hellgate London: Multiplayer*

pserver wäre auch ok!


----------



## eisi58 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hellgate London: Multiplayer*

leider kann man hellgate london nur im single player spielen. 
aber in asien läuft momentan eine open beta und wenn die zu ende ist dann kommt hgl vielleicht wieder nach europa.
wenn du wissen willst ob es weiter geht dann schaue öfters auf dieser seite nach
http://www.hellgate-resurrection.de/index.html
da erfährt man immer den letzten stand der dinge.


----------

